# King 3 STD and DA 7900 - your views?



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

just got a de Rosa King 3 STD frameset. Planning to build it up with DA 7900. a friend told me that this combination is unacceptable to the Italian cycling gods. Comments please.










By the way .... i'm considering the DA 7900 as my dream is to upgrade (as soon as new funds are in) it to Di2. I also have the SR11 on my EPS. The Red on an Asian-made (Vellum) carbon monocoque bike.


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

here's the EPS on SR11









the Vellum on Red


----------



## csteenbe (Oct 4, 2008)

1Cebu said:


> just got a de Rosa King 3 STD frameset. Planning to build it up with DA 7900. a friend told me that this combination is unacceptable to the Italian cycling gods. Comments please.


Yes your friend is right!!  De Rosa must be with Campagnolo :thumbsup:


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

DA is unacceptable!!!  
Put 11sp on :thumbsup:


----------



## bestT (Jan 29, 2004)

*it's your bike...*

do what ever YOU want...

I am putting SR 11spd on my new King 3 (that is finally coming), but I have DA 9 spd on my 2004 King. Just ride it!


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

thnks .....


----------

